# Proxy Einstellungen auslesen



## mannni10 (16. Jan 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade dabei ein Programm zu schreiben.
Unter anderem kann man Proxy Einstellungen machen.
Es funktioniert auch alles soweit, bis auf eine Kleinigkeit.
Ich möchte einen Button mit dem man die bereits eingestellten Proxy Einstellungen im System (Internet Explorer) in das Programm übernehmen kann, bzw. Automatisch die gleichen einstellen.
Meine Frage ist jetzt wie kann ich die Proxy Einstellungen mithilfe von Java aus dem Internet Explorer auslesen?
Funktioniert das überhaupt?

Gruß, Manni


----------



## irgendjemand (16. Jan 2012)

leider werden von diesen system einstellungen nur die werte für HTTP übernommen und sind dann in den parametern http.proxyHost und http.proxyPort verfügbar ...
alles andere muss man seinem programm leider selbst beibringen


----------



## mannni10 (16. Jan 2012)

Alles klar, schade 
Trotzdem vielen Herzlichen Dank.


----------

